# !help! 12 week old jack Russell cairn terrier cross



## Nici8886 (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi,

we have a beautiful little girl who is just over 12 weeks, but she
has some odd traits and I wondered if they were normal behaviour!! 

The oddest being that a few times a day she goes completely mental
running about the room/garden growling or barking without being 
provoked by anything! She is possibly the fastest puppy I have ever 
come across so there is no chance of catching her and stopping her
hurting herself. 
When she is not darting about she is perfectly calm and loving!

My other concern is that she has already started mounting at 12 weeks
is this normal? 
I have had dogs before but never from puppy so any help would 
be really appriciated! 

Thanks
nici- a confused jack Russell/cairn owner!!


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Poppy has manic moments like this too, its generally when shes tired almost like a child would fight sleep. She hasnt seriously started moulting but definatley started seeing more hair on our clothes


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

First off good luck from a fellow cairn mix owner they're not the easiest dogs especially with JRT in there too. All puppies go crazy a couple of times a day don't worry about that. Yes puppies mount but at this stage its just play don't worry about it.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

yep Milly does this too, run abouts mental barking and going nuts lol its funny to watch bless her  i wouldnt know about mounting as Milly is a female so she doesnt do this....


----------



## Sylvestris Kennels (May 12, 2009)

Nici8886 said:


> Hi,
> 
> we have a beautiful little girl who is just over 12 weeks, but she
> has some odd traits and I wondered if they were normal behaviour!!
> ...


Crazy pup is normal - mounting is not unusual - but you need to get on top of it before it becomes a learned trait. Work on your sit and leave commands and make the pup sit after it mounts. If neccessary move it to its bed and make it stay as a punishment - it will soon learn it is not in its best interest.


----------

